# New Stand for 4x6 Bandsaw



## 44-henry (Jul 22, 2020)

I came into one of the lld Craftsman steel stands that were popular back in the 1950s and decided to repurchase it for my 4x6 bandsaw. These are pretty nice stands and fairly common around here. I simply mounted it by passing a piece of 3/8 ready rod through the holes in the base and than connected it to each cross support with a ubolt.

Also took the time to add a larger vise handwheel with an extension and a new vise jaw with a 5/8-11 jack screw. Still a few more things to do with it, but I am starting to like the saw again.


----------

